# Echo pb500t vs husqvarna 150bt



## chevyforlife21 (Jul 7, 2015)

Which backpack blower I honestly don't like husqvarna brand I've had a few. But 20 bucks cheaper slightly more power. I've had a few blown husqvarna and other numerous problems with saws hand held blower and trimmer. Echo I love the model looks good to me never had a single problem with an echo product they always have less power then other brands but I think they start easier look better and hold up better. Which backpack blower would you get the cfm difference is I think about 60 ? I can get 10 percent off either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Jul 8, 2015)

??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 8, 2015)

Either one you buy is going to have a clogged up muffler to reduce the noise. I know my 150bt did. The Husky might have a little better exhaust flow anyway. But I would wager both will be set lean from the factory and might seize as a result. Does the echo have a standard set up carb with adjusting screws? Some 150BTs have adjusting screws and some don't. The display 150 at lowe's lacks a high side needle. The idle needle is inside the top of the carb on a 150BT. And Northern has the 150 refurbished for $239. A quick google will yeild a $20 off coupon for Northern.

I don't think you could really go wrong with either just as long as you are qilling to tune the carb and maybe, maybe do a muffler mod.


----------

